# Drive axle help here?



## bigrico5 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi all! First time poster looking for help







I am in charge of locating and fixing my step daughters CV axles...Car is a 2000 VW Passat with the 30v and an automatic 5-speed. She has already bought the wrong joints once. Does this car need some special axles? Everywhere I looked, they had "H" vin axles, but not the "B" vin which she has? VIN# is
WVWVD23B1YE244063
Any help would be GREATLY appreciated...Thanks!


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Drive axle help here? (bigrico5)*

they are a little bit more expensive, but the quality cannot be beat, call or go to raxles.com. Highly recommended by many.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Drive axle help here? (tryin2vw)*

Just don't buy any of the EMPI axles some websites have for sale..Chinese knock off parts...rubber boots looked like the afternoon kindergarten class molded them..who know quality of the rubber..the axle shafts themselves weren't even painted..bare steel..and who knows how good the CV joints are in there..I sent mine back and rebuilt my OEM parts...boots hadn't been cracked long enuff of dirt to get in and ruin the CV!..Only cost $20/each for boot kits..took me about 2 hours to pull axle, clean and reboot both CV's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigrico5 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Drive axle help here? (spitpilot)*

Thanks for the replies! Still looking for an answer on the "h" vs. "b" vin...don't really want to spend the money at Raxles...But don't want to order the wrong ones either!


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Drive axle help here? (bigrico5)*

http://www.ecstuning.com
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigrico5 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Drive axle help here? (Slimjimmn)*

Thanks Slimjimmn! Looks like I'll be getting a package soon


----------



## jonathan878 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: Drive axle help here? (Slimjimmn)*

These look like plastic boots that ECS is offering. Are these any good? I payed $30 for an outer kit from autopartswarehouse and it was made by a company called Rein. Same cheap plastic material so im not sure i want to take the time to install just to have it tear again. Anyone have luck with these boots or is it better to go rubber or neoprene?
Any thoughts on universal stretchy boot offered by http://www.bailcast.com ?? Looks like a time saver.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Drive axle help here? (jonathan878)*

its a passat.... its going to need cv boots every 60-80k no matter what brand you use...


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Drive axle help here? (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_its a passat.... its going to need cv boots every 60-80k no matter what brand you use...
 Yup...my drivers side outer went at 65K and the passenger side @ 70!...I bought German made boot kits from AuthausAZ for about $20 each and I changed the inner boot as well while I had axle out..on both sides. Doing one axle..R&R, pulling outer joiint off (that was hard)..left inner joint on and just cleaned out old grease with gas..taped up axle outer splines and slid new inner boot over and up axle....total job about 2-3 hours....Dealer wanted $300 just to change outer boot!







and $410 to do both!







So I saved $370 (after tax) for 3 hours work..not too shabby a return!


----------



## jonathan878 (Mar 5, 2010)

hey spitpilot, I have to replace a front outer boot. Can you explain a little more how to get the axle out and how to remove the outer cv joint in order to get the boot on? My friend thinks that all i have to do to get the cv joint off is put axle in vice, reinsert axle bolt and tighten until it pops off. Does that sound like it could work? 


_Modified by jonathan878 at 12:36 PM 3-8-2010_


----------

